# Fundamentals of Materials Science and Engineering-William Callister.pdf



## هانى شرف الدين (13 فبراير 2009)

Fundamentals of Materials Science and Engineering

-William Callister

Size: 10,883 KB ​







Wiley | ISBN 047139551X | 5 edition (December 5, 2000)| PDF | 
552 pages​

Book Description:

Extensive, introductory-level, coverage of mechanical properties and failure which is the most important materials considerations for many engineers.

* This book judiciously and extensively makes use of illustrations and photographs. The approximate 500 figures include a large number of photographs that shoe the microstructure of various materials.​
http://www.4shared.com/file/8740092...ce_and_Engineering-William_Callister.html?s=1


----------

